# Nikon-Cafe, May Be Of Interest To Some...



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, im new, and see that alot of people may be interested in another forum im on, Nikon-Cafe, a Photography forum, of which alot of the talk is about Nikon gear.
http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/index.php
Nice pleasant atmosphere too, like here,
Tom.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this - I've signed up as it looks like it's a fantastic resource, especially as I got my D90 recently (and moving into digital from my Nikon film cameras)

And you're right; just like DW for sharing info, overcoming problems etc. I think you could find it particularly useful if you were thinking of buying something - bound to be someone on there who already has one of what you want!

Thanks again.......

Keith.


----------

